# Simple rain bird irrigation



## eriksj7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi all. Got tired of paying 150 to winterize and turn on in spring. Just have five zones all turf. I found I large box cover in the front yard with has a main coming to system with valve. and the circle has a back flow, ports and a valve after. The other circle is just outside the controller and has wires and a black component with a "Du" plug. Any assistance understanding how to turn off and winterize as well as turn on would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps explaining how all boxes work together would be great. I was able to turn on by opening valves on backflow and very slowly turned on the main line. All zones seem to be working properly. TIA.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Pictures would be helpful. I'm assuming that you simply want to turn your system back on after being winterized?


----------



## eriksj7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Utk03analyst said:


> Pictures would be helpful. I'm assuming that you simply want to turn your system back on after being winterized?


Yes. I believe I've been successful. Just wanting a better understanding of the system. There is no sprinkler backflow in the basement with the main.


----------

